
Huge Security Flaw Leaks VPN Users' Real IP-Addresses - tacon
https://torrentfreak.com/huge-security-flaw-leaks-vpn-users-real-ip-addresses-150130/
======
diafygi
PoC author hear. This is the first I've heard of Windows making your ISP IP
address available even when you're on a VPN. That definitely shouldn't be the
case. Anyone have a link to the bug report in Firefox and/or Chrome?

